# How many ways...



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

...can you dress up a Tele? I use that term Tele in no official or traditional designation. What can I do with the usual Tele shape but different pickup, necks, hardware, etc. configurations? I'm after some nontraditional ideas and styles.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

This is what I did to my Wildwood 52 thin skin. All my life I've always loved traditional. I like my Martins natural, no sunburst. I like my Teles blackguard blond, etc. So this move was wild and crazy for me.
Ordered the pickguard from a company in Tennessee.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> This is what I did to my Wildwood 52 thin skin. All my life I've always loved traditional. I like my Martins natural, no sunburst. I like my Teles blackguard blond, etc. So this move was wild and crazy for me.
> Ordered the pickguard from a company in Tennessee.


thats nice but I was hoping for some nontraditional ideas, I have this style covered


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Really what can you do to a telecaster. There are a number of hardware options. black, gold, etc. But really should a Telecaster even be screwed with? In 1951 Leo got it right end of story. I feel so dirty. Excuse me while I go find my original black pick guard.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> Really what can you do to a telecaster. There are a number of hardware options. black, gold, etc. But really should a Telecaster even be screwed with? In 1951 Leo got it right end of story. I feel so dirty. Excuse me while I go find my original black pick guard.


think outside of the box


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

do a tom bridge with a p90 neck single middle and splittable humbucker in bridge.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

TV Jones in a thinline.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sulphur said:


> TV Jones in a thinline.
> 
> View attachment 171049


I love this setup and I remember you posting this build. I put something very similar together for myself but also added a Bigsby.


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

How's this for thinking outside of the box? Sorry...couldn't help myself. I think a tele with just a stopbar bridge like a junior and then some interesting pup's like filtertrons or something like that would be cool...maybe a custom made control plate that is a different shape would add to it as well. Finish wise you could try a burnt effect or if using mahogany go for the dog hair finish.








like this








I don't normally like black guitars but this is cool. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

My favourite is still cut off bridge to make room for a humbucker, no other pup, 1 knob (V) or at most 2 (V/T). Esquire style guard, or customize to taste. Great great rock guitar.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

The tophat broke on mine so I wrapped plumbers tape around the switch stem worked pretty good. I’d like to have a shell casing as a switch tip but the plumbers tape will do for now.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Brett Pearson said:


> How's this for thinking outside of the box? Sorry...couldn't help myself. I think a tele with just a stopbar bridge like a junior and then some interesting pup's like filtertrons or something like that would be cool...maybe a custom made control plate that is a different shape would add to it as well. Finish wise you could try a burnt effect or if using mahogany go for the dog hair finish.
> View attachment 171057
> 
> like this
> ...


this forum loves the table top Tele picture, unfortunately its old and overused with nothing creative to show. the second one is awesome, just wish it was a single cut guitar, who makes that?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

keto said:


> My favourite is still cut off bridge to make room for a humbucker, no other pup, 1 knob (V) or at most 2 (V/T). Esquire style guard, or customize to taste. Great great rock guitar.


I love this idea, thought about it a few times, humbucker and TV Jones variations.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

vadsy said:


> the second one is awesome, just wish it was a single cut guitar, who makes that?


It appears to be a Giffin TT model... Giffin Guitars


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

How about a double cut Tele?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

sulphur said:


> It appears to be a Giffin TT model


Yup, its one of Rogers'


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> How about a double cut Tele?
> View attachment 171089


double cut with a single humbucker?
the wood grain looks killer.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

zontar said:


>


that looks terrible, is it a ‘friends’?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

vadsy said:


> that looks terrible, is it a ‘friends’?


Found the picture online--but saw one in person at a store one time (While I was in Lethbridge)
Had to try it--felt as awkward as it looks...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

zontar said:


> Found the picture online--but saw one in person at a store one time (While I was in Lethbridge)
> Had to try it--felt as awkward as it looks...


do you still own it? 

...kidding


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2018)

John 5


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

*You want "outside the box"? Sure you can handle it? I call this one "beyond the box" cuz it's SO whack. Ready to have your mind blown? 

"Blackguard" Tele with a WHITE guard...BOOM! Yep, shit just got real and I warned you. Mic drop...."peace"*


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2018)

StevieMac said:


> BOOM! Yeah, I went there and don't say I didn't warn you. Mic drop...."peace"


Here's what you want if you really want to put them into the psycho ward.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

This guitar is still my favourite rendition of an off the wall Tele:


















It’s owned by Luke Boerdam of Violent Soho. The guitar absolutely oozes under gain. I plan to build one in the future.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

Check out some of Billy Gibbons' Tele style guitars over the years. Knives stuck in them, lights, covered with decals, etc.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Player99 said:


>



I got this Pickguard from an eBay dude in Greece.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2018)

cdntac said:


> Check out some of Billy Gibbons' Tele style guitars over the years.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Tele Squire 51


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm pretty sure this is the next style I want to build but try a set neck.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

^ I've seen this style before and love the idea. And, yes, set neck all the way.

That said, one might argue it's more of an "LP with Tele features" (hardware & bridge p/u) than the other way around...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

RBlakeney said:


> I'm pretty sure this is the next style I want to build but try a set neck.
> View attachment 171185


I have one of these in a Tele version, great guitar. I was just goofing with it, about to swap out the brass for a steel barrel saddle under the E and A to see how it sounds.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

StevieMac said:


> *You want "outside the box"? Sure you can handle it? I call this one "beyond the box" cuz it's SO whack. Ready to have your mind blown?
> 
> "Blackguard" Tele with a WHITE guard...BOOM! Yep, shit just got real and I warned you. Mic drop...."peace"*


you’re a regular daredevil


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> double cut with a single humbucker?
> the wood grain looks killer.


It ended up with 2 buckers


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Billy-Bo Tele?


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

4 pages in & no love for mini-hums?! Pshaw. How about a “Swiss Army” Nashville with a mini-hum in the neck?

P.S. Don’t mess with the bridge, that’s such a big part of what makes a Tele sound like a Tele.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> Billy-Bo Tele?
> View attachment 171225


 not what I had in mind but that looks awesome


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Set neck?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's something you don't see every day.......cedar spalt tele


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

LaRSin said:


> View attachment 171201


I think we were typing at the same time. Great minds yada yada yada.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Long board?


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> I think we were typing at the same time. Great minds yada yada yada.


It's my go to Guitar ...


----------



## luker0 (Apr 18, 2017)

Lincoln said:


> Set neck?
> View attachment 171241
> View attachment 171249


Neck through body, not set neck. 

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> Set neck?
> View attachment 171241
> View attachment 171249


I have one of these in production, less the neck through body. I even went with the metal pickup rings.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

one of my all-time favorites...i know....old news but


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Love this variation:


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Swervin55 said:


> one of my all-time favorites...i know....old news but
> View attachment 171273


did you ever have one of these? I feel like I've seen this before, it wasn't yours?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

gtrguy said:


> Love this variation:


I played one of these thanks to Swervin, it was pretty cool. I'm basing a current build on one of these but with humbuckers.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Swervin55 said:


> one of my all-time favorites...i know....old news but
> View attachment 171273












Do you happen to know anything about this guitar?

It looks a Tele that could have been made by Dwayne King locally here in Kitchener.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lots of ways to go t-style ......................


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

Tone Bomb Pine tele body & Mighty Mite Maple tele neck | Guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji

For $120 you can experiment all you want. Crayon, leather, glitter, rivets, fun fur—go wherever the winds of creativity blow you. Haha.

On Kijiji Edmonton right now. No affiliation to seller.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

JethroTech said:


> Tone Bomb Pine tele body & Mighty Mite Maple tele neck | Guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji
> 
> For $120 you can experiment all you want. Crayon, leather, glitter, rivets, fun fur—go wherever the winds of creativity blow you. Haha.
> 
> On Kijiji Edmonton right now. No affiliation to seller.


I missed this. thanks. the headstock reminds me of my very first electric, the Aria Pro ii


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

vadsy said:


> I missed this. thanks. the headstock reminds me of my very first electric, the Aria Pro


You're welcome. Pine might not be the most desirable guitar wood, but you could really go to town on that thing with very little investment risk. Good luck.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

greco said:


> Do you happen to know anything about this guitar?
> 
> It looks a Tele that could have been made by Dwayne King locally here in Kitchener.


All I know is that it was a topic of discussion a few years ago on TDPRI. Perhaps a search there may turn up something. It's called the Amplicaster. And no Vadsy, never owned one but I've considered doing a copy.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Swervin55 said:


> All I know is that it was a topic of discussion a few years ago on TDPRI. Perhaps a search there may turn up something. It's called the Amplicaster. And no Vadsy, never owned one but I've considered doing a copy.


Maybe the fellow I know locally just copied the concept.

Here is a link to the origin of the one in the pic you posted..
FDP - Forum


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

how about a butterscotch body with a rosewood on maple neck and a B16 Bigsby with a Compton bridge? pickups would either be a Duncan BG1400 paired with a Firebird Antiquity neck or a set of Don Mare somethings. shim the neck, pick a guard out of the pile to best match the rest and we got something different that I don't already have. can't find a google picture but thats probably a good thing

I already have some of the parts so I'm stuck with body and neck as is


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Do a maple board On a rosewood neck. Outside the box.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

RBlakeney said:


> Do a maple board On a rosewood neck. Outside the box.


too far, that be ugly


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

vadsy said:


> too far, that be ugly


What if it was baked maple. It sounds delicious.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

RBlakeney said:


> What if it was baked maple. It sounds delicious.


I’ll ask if they can do a baked maple bacon version


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

RBlakeney said:


> Do a maple board On a rosewood neck. Outside the box.


I like where this guy's headed.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Budda said:


> I like where this guy's headed.


maybe we can get a couple new Tele builds out of this thread


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> I’ll ask if they can do a baked maple bacon version


Oh man, I can just about smell those tasty licks ...............


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Oh man, I can just about smell those tasty licks ...............
> 
> View attachment 172001


greasy licks


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> greasy licks


Tasty chops ...............


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Tasty chops ...............
> 
> View attachment 172009


if we keep this up this guitar is going to sound shitty


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> if we keep this up this guitar is going to sound shitty


LOL In about 12 to 24 hours.

My old mentor used to say: "It's takes the human (hupeople?) body 24 hours to turn food into crap, yet McDonald's can do it in 3 minutes."


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> LOL In about 12 to 24 hours.
> 
> My old mentor used to say: "It's takes the human (hupeople?) body 24 hours to turn food into crap, yet McDonald's can do it in 3 minutes."


It’s going to take a lot longer than that to put this thing together so it’s really going to sound like turds. 

Today I decided that I would buy a new set of pickups for it, always wanted to try something by Don Mare. He helped me narrow it down today with some questions and I decided on the Haystack set. It was a bonus that a member here confirmed that was a set I was gushing over in one of his Teles. Things won’t be done for a few weeks but realistically I’m looking at completion in April.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Before - Stock American Standard










After - Warmoth ebony/mahogany neck - Fender locking tuners - Gotoh bridge saddles - matte black guard - black knobs and all black screws. That's about as far as I wanted to go with this one


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

BEACHBUM said:


> Before - Stock American Standard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the neck, I ordered a Warmoth mahogany neck a few weeks ago and today Ayr Guitars shipped the body. I'm excited!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Please be warned that it is illegal to post pics with sand, beaches, sun and an ocean in this *Canadian* guitar forum from October 1 to May 31


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Ronbeast said:


> This guitar is still my favourite rendition of an off the wall Tele:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE that tele! Violent Soho is a really great band too!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

one guitar will be like this with covered SD Antiquities and the second will a butterscotch with rosewood, don mares and a Bigsby B16


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Ti-Ron said:


> I LOVE that tele! Violent Soho is a really great band too!


Highly underrated band. You can tell that they’re in it for the music, so that’s been incredibly refreshing to me.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

greco said:


> Please be warned that it is illegal to post pics with sand, beaches, sun and an ocean in this *Canadian* guitar forum from October 1 to May 31


Sorry about that. I'm originally from Minnesota. I should have known better.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

vadsy said:


> I like the neck, I ordered a Warmoth mahogany neck a few weeks ago and today Ayr Guitars shipped the body. I'm excited!


Cool. Make sure to show us some pics when she's done.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

BEACHBUM said:


> Sorry about that. I'm originally from Minnesota. I should have known better.


You are forgiven.

By chance, are you anywhere near Carlsbad? I was there a few years ago. 
Cool place!!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

BEACHBUM said:


> Cool. Make sure to show us some pics when she's done.


absolutely, will do. how do you like those tuners? locking, correct?


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

vadsy said:


> one guitar will be like this with covered SD Antiquities and the second will a butterscotch with rosewood, don mares and a Bigsby B16


Can't wait to see the final take of these two. I've got a thing for butterscotch and rosewood as well. Here's mine. Mexican FSR BSB body - 83 Fullerton Strat neck - reverse controls - Gotoh bridge - Gibson amp knobs - Fender 52 reissue pickups.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

vadsy said:


> absolutely, will do. how do you like those tuners? locking, correct?


Great tuners. They make restringing a breeze. I've always thought that when Fender went to the modern sealed tuners they should have continued using the vintage split shafts which basically do the same job.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

greco said:


> You are forgiven.
> 
> By chance, are you anywhere near Carlsbad? I was there a few years ago.
> Cool place!!


Wish I was. That's a beautiful area. That pic was taken at Silverstrand Beach Oxnard/Ventura area.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

BEACHBUM said:


> Wish I was. That's a beautiful area. That pic was taken at Silverstrand Beach Oxnard/Ventura area.


"Ventura Highway"....

America member Dewey Bunnell wrote this song. In an interview with the Los Angeles Times October 1, 2006, he explained: "It was 1963 when I was in seventh grade, we got a flat tire and we're standing on the side of the road and I was staring at this highway sign. It said 'Ventura' on it and it just stuck with me. It was a sunny day and the ocean there, all of it."

Regarding the lyrics, "Seasons crying no despair, alligator lizards in the air," Bunnell said: "The clouds. It's my brother and I standing there on the side of the road looking at the shapes of clouds while my dad changed the tire."

There's no official "Ventura Highway," but Ventura is a county in California, and Highway 101 runs through it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

BEACHBUM said:


> Can't wait to see the final take of these two. I've got a thing for butterscotch and rosewood as well. Here's mine. Mexican FSR BSB body - 83 Fullerton Strat neck - reverse controls - Gotoh bridge - Gibson amp knobs - Fender 52 reissue pickups.


I'll do my best to keep you posted. The mahogany Tele was the main goal and a project I've wanted to do for years but kept putting off. I originally wanted it to be a sort of Firebird based guitar, with the raised strip, mini pickups (this one will have humbuckers) and a shorter scale. The butterscotch Tele came as a surprise, the body popped up on the Forum and I jumped on it because I've always wanted a butterscotch Tele and I had a spare neck coming, I ordered two to get a little variety. I also have wanted to try Don Mare pickups for a while and the B16 Bigsby and since my last Bigsby build has been a favourite so I went for the whole deal. It will still be a couple of months before things are completed but how cool does that look?


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

greco said:


> "Ventura Highway"....
> 
> America member Dewey Bunnell wrote this song. In an interview with the Los Angeles Times October 1, 2006, he explained: "It was 1963 when I was in seventh grade, we got a flat tire and we're standing on the side of the road and I was staring at this highway sign. It said 'Ventura' on it and it just stuck with me. It was a sunny day and the ocean there, all of it."
> 
> ...


I'm of that age group and I remember it well. I had a surf board, a 56 Chevy wagon and an air headed blond girlfriend. I lived in the valley back then and we'd cruise Van Nuys Blvd. every Friday night. American Graffiti nailed it to a tee.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I like the neck, I ordered a Warmoth mahogany neck a few weeks ago and today Ayr Guitars shipped the body. I'm excited!


I love mahogany necks. I find their resonant qualities give my finger vibrato that little extra something because I can feel the note through the neck. I can certainly _play_ a maple neck, but for me maple just feels too inert. Mahogany just has more soul.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

vadsy said:


> I'll do my best to keep you posted. The mahogany Tele was the main goal and a project I've wanted to do for years but kept putting off. I originally wanted it to be a sort of Firebird based guitar, with the raised strip, mini pickups (this one will have humbuckers) and a shorter scale. The butterscotch Tele came as a surprise, the body popped up on the Forum and I jumped on it because I've always wanted a butterscotch Tele and I had a spare neck coming, I ordered two to get a little variety. I also have wanted to try Don Mare pickups for a while and the B16 Bigsby and since my last Bigsby build has been a favourite so I went for the whole deal. It will still be a couple of months before things are completed but how cool does that look?


Now that right there is killer.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I got the mahogany body from Ayr Guitars today, great work and killer finish. I did a little layout but obviously still need a neck, pickups and some trimming to fit the pickguard. The good news is that the pickups are in the mailbox and Warmoth shipped the neck today. The butterscotch body came from pat6969 and the good news is that Don Mare is winding pickups and I bought a B16 Bigsby on TGP last night. Neck is still under construction by Musikraft. Its all months away from completion but it is coming together on the larger items.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

What are doing with the butter scotch body ?
If your selling it let me know..


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LaRSin said:


> What are doing with the butter scotch body ?
> If your selling it let me know..


the plan is for something like this but a rosewood on maple neck, selling will be tough, nobody wants a B16, ..I heard they were terrible


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm curious about those extra holes in the butterscotch body, beside the neck pickup.

What are they for? Weight relief?


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Greg Ellis said:


> I'm curious about those extra holes in the butterscotch body, beside the neck pickup.
> 
> What are they for? Weight relief?


I believe they are CNC positioning holes typical of MIM teles.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

StevieMac said:


> *You want "outside the box"? Sure you can handle it? I call this one "beyond the box" cuz it's SO whack. Ready to have your mind blown?
> 
> "Blackguard" Tele with a WHITE guard...BOOM! Yep, shit just got real and I warned you. Mic drop...."peace"*


I just got whisked back to Ice Ice Baby


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

numb41 said:


> I just got whisked back to Ice Ice Baby


the ninja turtles version?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

as we are discussing Jack White and his new custom EVH Stealth for the upcoming tour I decided to have a peek back to 2014 when he played some custom Teles, this one caught my eye back then and still does it for me now. it would be cool to put something like this together as a partscaster, would powder coating the hardware work or are there other durable yet convenient methods to get it all white?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2018)

Same as painting chromed metal?
Scuff, prime, paint.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Same as painting chromed metal?
> Scuff, prime, paint.


I don't know if paint would look as good as powder coating.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

the butterscotch Tele is coming together

the pickguard will be Bakelite because StewMac turned a 3 day backorder into two weeks so this one is a temp and Don Mare is a little backed up with orders so it will be another couple of weeks. its all good because I have to cut and sand down the bridge mount for the Compton and do a little finishing work on the neck. really happy with the tuning pegs, managed to track down some vintage looking staggered and locking tuners for this project. I'm torn on what to do with the hardware, age the rest to match the Bigsby or polish the Bigsby to shine, guess the pickups may help with that decision. here are some pictures....


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

this is the Les Paul inspired Tele build

very impressed with the Warmoth neck, quality looks and feels great. the scale is 24.75" and its mahogany. I was hoping it would match the body a little more but I also like the way this darker version looks, debating sending it to @Ayr Guitars for finishing. thoughts? also need to figure out if I should age the hardware to match the Duncan Antiquity pickups or polish the pickups to a shine or just leave it as is for contrast. thoughts? lastly I need to figure out what pickguard to use, front runners are the single ply parchment, vintage cream or black. a few others I have lying around also up for display. I'd have to trim the guard so I'd like to only do it once. the neck fret markers are cream and can't be changed but I can switch the selector tip to match whatever guard gets the vote. thoughts? the displayed guard is just a paper cutout to give a bit of an idea on what it would look like finished


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

the Gibson Tele with a little Firebird to it is almost ready, just needs a nut and setup, hopefully next week


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

One of my three teles- a little ways off the beaten path

Set neck killah machine with heavy diamond plate bridge, hot liverpool, splitted, aluminum windchime markers. In this photo she's modelling a fringe-gastric Well-Hung warrior series deerhide strap. Oh and this one is also a stealth thinline.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

About the pickguard, what about something to match the mahogany headstock?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> About the pickguard, what something to match the mahogany headstock?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I like that idea. I was pretty bent on doing a LP colour, thus the cream, but I’d be up for trying that in the future if I come across one.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

I am reasonably determined to build a Les Paul tele. I'll call it a LesPelecaster. Two-piece mahogany body shaped like a Les Paul. Fender branded maple neck and tele appointments including the lipstick pick up. I might do a Sunburst finish like a Gibson (and fender). I have a tele with a mini-hum in the neck so this will be my most traditional build. I am shopping the bits now. 

It's cool to hack.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Everything can be swapped out on a Telecaster. I've done the typical and usual: pickups, guards, bridges/saddles, blahblahblah...but the most interesting can be the neck. Defretted a fingerboard once, on a ProTone Thinline. Loads of fun to play.

I like the argument that Leo did it right the first time, and I suppose he did considering we're still talking about it a lifetime later. However, when Leo fucked around with the Telecaster he changed almost everything and got the Stratocaster. ;-)


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Came across this picture of Luke Boerdam from Violent Soho on Instagram this morning; looks like he’s playing a new tele that I haven’t seen before. Similar to his other tele, but with a deluxe style guard, maple neck, single p90 and a 6 saddle hard tail bridge. Looks pretty sweet to me.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Ronbeast said:


> Came across this picture of Luke Boerdam from Violent Soho on Instagram this morning; looks like he’s playing a new tele that I haven’t seen before. Similar to his other tele, but with a deluxe style guard, maple neck, single p90 and a 6 saddle hard tail bridge. Looks pretty sweet to me.


I really like his "vision" of the Telecaster!


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't have a better pic. 
I sold this guitar a great many years ago but it was unique.
1989 MIA Tele Plus Deluxe.
Somebody at Fender decided to build a rock 'n roll Telecaster.
Locking tuners, Wilkinson roller nut, Two point trem, bridge bucker with a 3-way micro toggle for selecting the bridge coils, ebony board.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

vadsy said:


> {How many ways}...can you dress up a Tele?


I believe Jesus said 77.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Granny Gremlin said:


> I believe Jesus said 77.


70 x 7


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Ronbeast said:


> Came across this picture of Luke Boerdam from Violent Soho on Instagram this morning; looks like he’s playing a new tele that I haven’t seen before. Similar to his other tele, but with a deluxe style guard, maple neck, single p90 and a 6 saddle hard tail bridge. Looks pretty sweet to me.


Yeah, but what does that guy know? He can't even point his amp in the right direction. 

Seriously though, that's a great looking Tele. Even better with an r/w board, I betcha.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

vadsy said:


> 70 x 7


I doubt it; uneducated carpenter


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

it's the chevy nova of guitars. a bazillion configurations possible, most of them very effective for _something_. almost all of them usable for almost everyone.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Granny Gremlin said:


> I doubt it; uneducated carpenter


probably still better than an illiterate musician, you know.,,, with having a trade , and being able to read


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

vadsy said:


> probably still better than an illiterate musician, you know.,,, with having a trade , and being able to read


Why would you assume a carpenter at the turn of the Common Era was literate?

And was that an awkward and self defeating jab ? Cause you literally quoted my post, proving I am literate, in at least the basic sense. You're better than this and I expect more from you.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Why would you assume a carpenter at the turn of the Common Era was literate?
> 
> And was that an awkward and self defeating jab ? Cause you literally quoted my post, proving I am literate, in at least the basic sense. You're better than this and I expect more from you.


I can tell you're rattled and I certainly don't want to take this any further and make it worse for myself ./, youre obviously very literate, and good at punctuation ,.and eloquent ,,,'; easy tiger


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm not angry; just disapointed.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

lulz,. lets keep this Tele related


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Well you could take a tele and burn the edges with a torch, then finish it in tru-oil, add a hair-on cowhide scratchplate (but hide a p-90 all sneaky-like underneath),
You could even brand that skin with red-hot brandin' irons if you wanted. Then, you could add a splittable hotrails bucker in the bridge and finish it off
with use black hardware, that you dremelled crude cowboy designs into. Maybe could even add a strap made from cowhide too, just for good measure. 


















































I mean, you could go to all that trouble, but I don't recommend it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

ready for a nut and strings...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Eastwood Teleolin


----------

